# Good Rappelling Gloves



## Jackel (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone help me with a recommendation on a good pair of gloves for rappelling and for fast rope, good fit with no so much bulk. thanks


----------



## Muppet (Jan 26, 2010)

Ringers or C.M.C. are good ones. I use them for U.S.A.R.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 26, 2010)

Here you go, C.M.C. rappel gloves

F.M.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 26, 2010)

cmc x2


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 27, 2010)

Metolius
http://www.metoliusclimbing.com/belay_glove.html 

Only bad side is if you are fast roping high, fingers are gonna get hot.


----------



## Jackel (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for the ideas, CMC's look like what I'm after. Are they thick enough for some fast roping?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2010)

Jackel said:


> thanks for the ideas, CMC's look like what I'm after. Are they thick enough for some fast roping?


 
I don't know. I never fast roped with them. Maybe others can answer that.

F.M.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah theyre thick enough but youre gonna need a second set of leather gloves underneath.  

i like the mechanix M-pact...i use them for EVERYTHING.  they make em in coyote and ive seen a camo pattern.
http://www.afmo.com/PhotoDetails.as...s.afmo.com/products/215/01/84/215-01846-2.jpg


----------

